# Flower Power Box..(phase One - Brainstorm)



## ishnish (Mar 1, 2010)

The idea here is to utilize 360° of direct light.  No need for reflection because all the light will ideally be hitting nothing but green, at least in the end of flowering...

I am starting here as a concept, then when the ideas are thrown around a bit, I'll set something up in the DIY section...

Questions - Comments - Suggestions   Please

I think this setup can be modified for dirt, hydro, dwc, aero or Fog-o.

I recall hearing somewhere that LEO(Fed not state) only cares if there's 25 or more plants, so my original thinking was to have a circle of 8 plants inside and 16 plants outside to total 24.  but i think it feasable to have up to 32 in a box such as this if one were inclined... or even a scaled up version can be made..

Note: I've seen similar setups in hightimes and whatnot but I'd like to start from scratch and let this become a child of MP...

EDIT:  a buddy of mine just suggested the intakes be at 40-45% to insure negative pressure and to use 4 600w lights instead of one... 

View attachment TS-Box-Layout2.pdf


----------



## ishnish (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm trying to think of a way to allow the cylinder with the plants to rotate so checking individual plants would be a lot easier... :confused2:


----------



## todoobie (Mar 1, 2010)

first thought was something like a lazy susan ie center pole. the pole with 4 bar supports ,instead of the shelves. I think i understood the plans.


----------



## ishnish (Mar 1, 2010)

Lazy Susan...   Brilliant!!!
thanks todoobie!!!


----------



## ishnish (Mar 2, 2010)

made some improvements to the drawing..  have another idea i'll be throwing up later that's about the same but a lil different... 






View attachment TS-Box-3.pdf


----------



## ishnish (Mar 2, 2010)

same basic concept here, just using 5 gallon buckets...
12 columns, each having 3 buckets making for 36 total plants..


----------



## ishnish (Mar 2, 2010)

hmmm...   could maybe even use some of them topsy turvy upside down plant hangers to make use of any open ceiling space...


----------



## ishnish (Mar 2, 2010)

:bong:


----------



## growman05 (Mar 2, 2010)

Nice idea. Will each set of plants rotate?  Or will they just circulate around the lights?


----------



## ishnish (Mar 2, 2010)

growman05 said:
			
		

> Nice idea. Will each set of plants rotate?  Or will they just circulate around the lights?



So far it's mostly a concept..   anybody is welcome to take the idea and put it together their own way.  i'm having trouble deciding how to go about it myself.
I'm thinking the first prototype will be scaled down to use a single 200-400 watt HPS.  
one thing I want to do is have a setup like this and a setup that's flat & standard next to each other so i can really see the difference in yield.
both will be same size space, same watts, same in/out air CFMs, clones of the same plant, same nutes, same number of plants....


----------



## burnin123 (Mar 2, 2010)

okay like the thinking..my thoughts if you dont mind. first design the smaler scale useing the Lazy suzie. I like the idea of plants rotateing.  what if you modified a micro wave bottom that has the plate that turns, just gut it. hmmm.  now you got me thinking.  


good day


----------



## ishnish (Mar 3, 2010)

micro wave grow...     that would be interesting..


----------



## burnin123 (Mar 3, 2010)

just the turntable


----------



## ishnish (Mar 3, 2010)

oh i'd take out the magnetron . .  and gut most of it, but it's be a cool micro grow box to use if you have an old microwave laying around that's ready for the trash..


----------



## ishnish (Mar 3, 2010)

couple ideas for a smaller version...
one using 8 plants and the other 4 plants with LST and possibly a cylindrical scrog.
was thinking of going with a 400w on this one but a 250 may work as well...


----------



## zem (Mar 4, 2010)

vertical grow, the concept is out there i seen some crazy stuff using vertical lights like pvc pipes all around walls with a light hangin in the middle, however i never saw one that rotates, i dont see the point of the whole thing rotating. to make a single pot easy to rotate you would need a special screw and a board to screw it down as a base for the pot, may cause many complications, i would just put round pots theyr easy enough to rotate by hand without any base. i think that a vertical grow can increase yield if done right, it does make sense since we lose light with reflectors, however your friend is suggesting you use 4 600w this would depend on how big a grow you want, it could be overkill and venting would be hard, and makin the passive intake 45% of the exhaust would diminish the venting, you need passive intake bigger than exaust. hope this helps


----------



## ishnish (Mar 4, 2010)

hmm.. passive intake would probably be the route to go...  plus cut costs down a bit..
the idea of having rotation was mainly for the first concept of having two or three rings of plants going around the light(s) so you could open a door on one side and still check all the plants close up.
but your right that it may very well be more hassle than its worth.

i was thinking that a track on the ceiling might work with some sturdy chains or rope..


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 4, 2010)

It looks like an ideal setup for vertical lighting :hubba:

I think the rotation will be very helpful for watering unless you plan access from the top.


----------



## clanchattan (Mar 4, 2010)

rotating base also makes it easy to rotate individual pots when they lean at the light source. cool i deer


----------



## ishnish (Mar 4, 2010)

BigO said:
			
		

> how are you going to get the plants in and out



Although the drawings don't show it, there will be an access door.

and the whole thing will likely be built in sections so it can fit through a door or into a car/truck/van for transpo.


----------



## Irish (Mar 4, 2010)

my two cents. 4-600 is way overkill for this space. it would fry the crapolla outta your plants, i think one 600 will light a 4x5. i may be wrong, but i'm close...one 600 would do nicely, and you could cool it no problem. thats being realistic ish. ...

these plants would have to be very small indicas also. i grew one plant, an indica, (LUI), and it took over a 2x3 fast...and i thought i could fit 10 in there. lol...

not trying to rain on your parade ish, just some facts...


----------



## clanchattan (Mar 5, 2010)

lst them to conserve space? hashplant is small statured. 100w cfl's? still a cool direction to go in.


----------



## ishnish (Mar 5, 2010)

thinking about chicken wire for a cylindrical scrog...

thanks for stopping by with some feedback Art, bigO, Clan, zem, burnin, growman & dank don


----------



## zem (Mar 5, 2010)

ishnish said:
			
		

> thinking about chicken wire for a cylindrical scrog...
> 
> thanks for stopping by with some feedback Art, bigO, Clan, zem, burnin, growman & dank don


i like your approach to things, you're tryin to make a bud producing machine  lol it sounds like a very good idea but you will have so many of details to take care of especially that its not a very widely used method so you'll be improving and inventing as you go  keep us posted on this one especially on the application stage, thanks


----------



## ishnish (Mar 5, 2010)

hXXp://www.octagonhydroponics.com/index.html

this site looks to be a few steps ahead of me..
EDIT: :rofl: they gotta be nuts!!!  check out their prices if you need a good laugh!!  :rofl:

i was thinking of using PVC pipes like these as an option.


----------



## zem (Mar 5, 2010)

crazy prices, you could get it built very easily, these are not ahead of you dude, their room doesnt rotate, you could do it yourself using pvc pipes, i seen it done the pipes were wrapped with mylar all round the room it actually looked better than these being sold here, the cooltube looks awesome tho


----------



## ishnish (Mar 5, 2010)

I have another idea for down the road...
imagine planting a seed or clone..
sending it on down a conveyor belt that runs it through all the cycles and you just stand at the end and cut trees as they come out...


----------



## ishnish (Mar 5, 2010)

zem said:
			
		

> crazy prices, you could get it built very easily, these are not ahead of you dude, their room doesnt rotate, you could do it yourself using pvc pipes, i seen it done the pipes were wrapped with mylar all round the room it actually looked better than these being sold here, the cooltube looks awesome tho



yeah, i can't wait for summer to get here so i can get back to work and have some money for supplies..
think i'll go to home dePot this weekend and at least check on prices..


----------



## zem (Mar 5, 2010)

if you want the pvc pipes, i suggest that you look up some factories around you in the yellow pages or online, i bet you can find em much less $s there. the states dont buy their pipes from HD to use for wastewater


----------



## ishnish (Mar 15, 2010)

:48:


----------



## zem (Mar 15, 2010)

:bongin:


----------



## SherwoodForest (Mar 15, 2010)

I like the idea and think I would just build a coloseum style area out of lumber, and make a open end where a few plants could just sit on the floor and be moved out of the way when you need to step in there. And of course to me it should be big, like maybe 10 feet around and say 6 feet tall on the highest shelves. And the cool tube in the center should be 2 or 3 1000 watt bulbs for big results.


----------

